# Al-Mar



## nici thompson (Dec 7, 2008)

Does anyone have any information on this particular line? 

I know they've had multiple champions.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I know Al-Mar is Marjorie Lewis, a very well respected Maltese breeder. Tina (It's Magic Maltese) is our resident expert on Maltese history and lines. If she doesn't see your thread, pm her.


----------



## nici thompson (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank You, Lady'smom!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

My Mia has Al-Mar in her pedigree.


----------



## kingregis (Jul 24, 2008)

QUOTE (Nici Thompson @ Feb 13 2009, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=725930


> Does anyone have any information on this particular line?
> 
> I know they've had multiple champions.[/B]


Hi, I don't reply very often in this forum, but I do have alot of Al-Mar in my lines. I Championed a male with 4 Majors and 5 singles in about 8 months. He is a beautiful dog and has sired beautiful pups. I took one of his puppies to the AMA speciality this past sept. The puppy did very well there.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE


> Hi, I don't reply very often in this forum, but I do have alot of Al-Mar in my lines. I Championed a male with 4 Majors and 5 singles in about 8 months. He is a beautiful dog and has sired beautiful pups. I took one of his puppies to the AMA speciality this past sept. The puppy did very well there.[/B]


Post pictures please. I had answered this, but not on the forum. Al-Mar is Margorie Lewis and her husband Al. Hense Al-Mar. She is deceased. The lines directly from Marge was not continued. I believe her daughters tried to carry it on, but were not able to. A few people have Al-Mar in their lines. My Nikki is from the Al-Mar line. http://itsmagicmaltese.com/custom3_16.html He was not shown because of some political games that were played. Al-Mar breeding if out crossed can have any where from 2 lbs to 8 lbs in the same litter. They can have pretty baby doll heads and they can have a little longer nose. Marge believed in having a male look like a male. So her male heads are not what you see today, but what has been in the past. She had a mix of both. Here is a dog with a similar head to Marge's. She was a professional handler.
[attachment=48804:Maltese_Old_Head.jpg]

Tina


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (kingregis @ Feb 19 2009, 12:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729914


> QUOTE (Nici Thompson @ Feb 13 2009, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=725930





> Does anyone have any information on this particular line?
> 
> I know they've had multiple champions.[/B]


Hi, I don't reply very often in this forum, but I do have alot of Al-Mar in my lines. I Championed a male with 4 Majors and 5 singles in about 8 months. He is a beautiful dog and has sired beautiful pups. I took one of his puppies to the AMA speciality this past sept. The puppy did very well there.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Is this your kennel? Are your referring to King Regis (from your avatar)?

http://www.chantaillylaceyorkies.com/maltese.html


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 19 2009, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730530


> QUOTE (kingregis @ Feb 19 2009, 12:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729914





> QUOTE (Nici Thompson @ Feb 13 2009, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=725930





> Does anyone have any information on this particular line?
> 
> I know they've had multiple champions.[/B]


Hi, I don't reply very often in this forum, but I do have alot of Al-Mar in my lines. I Championed a male with 4 Majors and 5 singles in about 8 months. He is a beautiful dog and has sired beautiful pups. I took one of his puppies to the AMA speciality this past sept. The puppy did very well there.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Is this your kennel? Are your referring to King Regis (from your avatar)?

http://www.chantaillylaceyorkies.com/maltese.html
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes that is her kennel. She lives less than 30 minutes away from me


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 19 2009, 11:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730644


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 19 2009, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730530





> QUOTE (kingregis @ Feb 19 2009, 12:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729914





> QUOTE (Nici Thompson @ Feb 13 2009, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=725930





> Does anyone have any information on this particular line?
> 
> I know they've had multiple champions.[/B]


Hi, I don't reply very often in this forum, but I do have alot of Al-Mar in my lines. I Championed a male with 4 Majors and 5 singles in about 8 months. He is a beautiful dog and has sired beautiful pups. I took one of his puppies to the AMA speciality this past sept. The puppy did very well there.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Is this your kennel? Are your referring to King Regis (from your avatar)?

http://www.chantaillylaceyorkies.com/maltese.html
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes that is her kennel. She lives less than 30 minutes away from me 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I almost got a puppy from her but they all had deposits on them. She's popular in our area, being one of the few reputable malt breeders in VA.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 19 2009, 11:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730644


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 19 2009, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730530





> QUOTE (kingregis @ Feb 19 2009, 12:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729914





> QUOTE (Nici Thompson @ Feb 13 2009, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=725930





> Does anyone have any information on this particular line?
> 
> I know they've had multiple champions.[/B]


Hi, I don't reply very often in this forum, but I do have alot of Al-Mar in my lines. I Championed a male with 4 Majors and 5 singles in about 8 months. He is a beautiful dog and has sired beautiful pups. I took one of his puppies to the AMA speciality this past sept. The puppy did very well there.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Is this your kennel? Are your referring to King Regis (from your avatar)?

http://www.chantaillylaceyorkies.com/maltese.html
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes that is her kennel. She lives less than 30 minutes away from me 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was confused because of the reply she posted in your thread last summer when you were looking:

"there is someone in stafford who is reputable. De-by Maltese. I'm sure she shows and have seen her dogs at shows. She is also with the Greater Fredericksburg Kennel Club."

So she is De-by Maltese herself? [attachment=48810:confused.gif]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 19 2009, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730653


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 19 2009, 11:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730644





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 19 2009, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730530





> QUOTE (kingregis @ Feb 19 2009, 12:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729914





> QUOTE (Nici Thompson @ Feb 13 2009, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=725930





> Does anyone have any information on this particular line?
> 
> I know they've had multiple champions.[/B]


Hi, I don't reply very often in this forum, but I do have alot of Al-Mar in my lines. I Championed a male with 4 Majors and 5 singles in about 8 months. He is a beautiful dog and has sired beautiful pups. I took one of his puppies to the AMA speciality this past sept. The puppy did very well there.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Is this your kennel? Are your referring to King Regis (from your avatar)?

http://www.chantaillylaceyorkies.com/maltese.html
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes that is her kennel. She lives less than 30 minutes away from me 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was confused because of the reply she posted in your thread last summer when you were looking:

"there is someone in stafford who is reputable. De-by Maltese. I'm sure she shows and have seen her dogs at shows. She is also with the Greater Fredericksburg Kennel Club."

So she is De-by Maltese herself? [attachment=48810:confused.gif]
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh LOL I don't think that was my thread though. I joined in October 
I don't think she is De-by herself. I have never heard of that breeder. Stafford is about 1hr+ from me, so that may be why.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 19 2009, 11:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730654


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 19 2009, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730653





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 19 2009, 11:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730644





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 19 2009, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730530





> QUOTE (kingregis @ Feb 19 2009, 12:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729914





> QUOTE (Nici Thompson @ Feb 13 2009, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=725930





> Does anyone have any information on this particular line?
> 
> I know they've had multiple champions.[/B]


Hi, I don't reply very often in this forum, but I do have alot of Al-Mar in my lines. I Championed a male with 4 Majors and 5 singles in about 8 months. He is a beautiful dog and has sired beautiful pups. I took one of his puppies to the AMA speciality this past sept. The puppy did very well there.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Is this your kennel? Are your referring to King Regis (from your avatar)?

http://www.chantaillylaceyorkies.com/maltese.html
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes that is her kennel. She lives less than 30 minutes away from me 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was confused because of the reply she posted in your thread last summer when you were looking:

"there is someone in stafford who is reputable. De-by Maltese. I'm sure she shows and have seen her dogs at shows. She is also with the Greater Fredericksburg Kennel Club."

So she is De-by Maltese herself? [attachment=48810:confused.gif]
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh LOL I don't think that was my thread though. I joined in October 
I don't think she is De-by herself. I have never heard of that breeder. Stafford is about 1hr+ from me, so that may be why.
[/B][/QUOTE]


You're right. It was someone else looking for a puppy in the VA area.

I'm still confused, though. According to that website, Debbie Hicks is De-by Maltese and owns King Regis, but our member Kingregis referred to her in the third person as someone she'd seen at shows.

Maybe it's too late in the evening to wrap my brain around this!

Anyway, I'm glad Tina found this thread and answered the OP's question. Tina is a wealth of knowledge about Maltese history and bloodlines.


----------



## kingregis (Jul 24, 2008)

HI EVERYONE, YES YES YES !!!!! I am Debby of DE-BY MALTESE .I am in Stafford and I do show. My web-site is a work in progress and hopefully will be updated soon. My fondation has lots of AL-MAR in it and ,this dog has produced very nice pups. I am very cautious and have been down that rough road. Hopefully this summer I will be showing more.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (kingregis @ Feb 20 2009, 01:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730675


> HI EVERYONE, YES YES YES !!!!! I am Debby of DE-BY MALTESE .I am in Stafford and I do show. My web-site is a work in progress and hopefully will be updated soon. My fondation has lots of AL-MAR in it and ,this dog has produced very nice pups. I am very cautious and have been down that rough road. Hopefully this summer I will be showing more.[/B]


I'm so glad you introduced yourself! Your Maltese are beautiful. :Welcome 1:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 19 2009, 11:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730677


> QUOTE (kingregis @ Feb 20 2009, 01:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730675





> HI EVERYONE, YES YES YES !!!!! I am Debby of DE-BY MALTESE .I am in Stafford and I do show. My web-site is a work in progress and hopefully will be updated soon. My fondation has lots of AL-MAR in it and ,this dog has produced very nice pups. I am very cautious and have been down that rough road. Hopefully this summer I will be showing more.[/B]


I'm so glad you introduced yourself! Your Maltese are beautiful. :Welcome 1:
[/B][/QUOTE]

i agree, thank you for introducing yourself! I was at Nationals and I was trying to figure out who you were! 

Yeah, more brains to pick as far as showing!


----------



## nici thompson (Dec 7, 2008)

QUOTE (kingregis @ Feb 20 2009, 01:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730675


> HI EVERYONE, YES YES YES !!!!! I am Debby of DE-BY MALTESE .I am in Stafford and I do show. My web-site is a work in progress and hopefully will be updated soon. My fondation has lots of AL-MAR in it and ,this dog has produced very nice pups. I am very cautious and have been down that rough road. Hopefully this summer I will be showing more.[/B]


I'll PM you, THANK YOU for your reply


----------



## nici thompson (Dec 7, 2008)

QUOTE (Tina @ Feb 19 2009, 07:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730509


> QUOTE





> Hi, I don't reply very often in this forum, but I do have alot of Al-Mar in my lines. I Championed a male with 4 Majors and 5 singles in about 8 months. He is a beautiful dog and has sired beautiful pups. I took one of his puppies to the AMA speciality this past sept. The puppy did very well there.[/B]


Post pictures please. I had answered this, but not on the forum. Al-Mar is Margorie Lewis and her husband Al. Hense Al-Mar. She is deceased. The lines directly from Marge was not continued. I believe her daughters tried to carry it on, but were not able to. A few people have Al-Mar in their lines. My Nikki is from the Al-Mar line. http://itsmagicmaltese.com/custom3_16.html He was not shown because of some political games that were played. Al-Mar breeding if out crossed can have any where from 2 lbs to 8 lbs in the same litter. They can have pretty baby doll heads and they can have a little longer nose. Marge believed in having a male look like a male. So her male heads are not what you see today, but what has been in the past. She had a mix of both. Here is a dog with a similar head to Marge's. She was a professional handler.
[attachment=48804:Maltese_Old_Head.jpg]

Tina
[/B][/QUOTE]

Tina,
I almost forgot to thank you for this picture. I'm sure it took a great deal of time to scan it in. You've been so kind to me. Thank You again.


----------



## kingregis (Jul 24, 2008)

QUOTE (Nici Thompson @ Feb 20 2009, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731067


> QUOTE (Tina @ Feb 19 2009, 07:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730509





> QUOTE





> Hi, I don't reply very often in this forum, but I do have alot of Al-Mar in my lines. I Championed a male with 4 Majors and 5 singles in about 8 months. He is a beautiful dog and has sired beautiful pups. I took one of his puppies to the AMA speciality this past sept. The puppy did very well there.[/B]


Post pictures please. I had answered this, but not on the forum. Al-Mar is Margorie Lewis and her husband Al. Hense Al-Mar. She is deceased. The lines directly from Marge was not continued. I believe her daughters tried to carry it on, but were not able to. A few people have Al-Mar in their lines. My Nikki is from the Al-Mar line. http://itsmagicmaltese.com/custom3_16.html He was not shown because of some political games that were played. Al-Mar breeding if out crossed can have any where from 2 lbs to 8 lbs in the same litter. They can have pretty baby doll heads and they can have a little longer nose. Marge believed in having a male look like a male. So her male heads are not what you see today, but what has been in the past. She had a mix of both. Here is a dog with a similar head to Marge's. She was a professional handler.
[attachment=48804:Maltese_Old_Head.jpg]

Tina
[/B][/QUOTE]

Tina,
I almost forgot to thank you for this picture. I'm sure it took a great deal of time to scan it in. You've been so kind to me. Thank You again.
[/B][/QUOTE]NICI and TINA, If you go to www.chantaillylaceyorkies.com/maltese you can see some of my dogs. These pictures are several years old and my friend will be putting new ones up soon. My males have that head, but noses are medium, Banjo and Patrick Henry are both sired by Regis, I am showing Banjo at the present time. Patrick Henry broke his leg at 11 mo. or so and now has a hitch in his giddy-up-and go. He has produced beautifol pups also.


----------



## nici thompson (Dec 7, 2008)

I went to your website and thought your dogs were beautiful. How could they not be with the lines behind them.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (kingregis @ Feb 20 2009, 01:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730675


> HI EVERYONE, YES YES YES !!!!! I am Debby of DE-BY MALTESE .I am in Stafford and I do show. My web-site is a work in progress and hopefully will be updated soon. My fondation has lots of AL-MAR in it and ,this dog has produced very nice pups. I am very cautious and have been down that rough road. Hopefully this summer I will be showing more.[/B]



Hi Debby,

It is good to see you here. Welcome to Spoiled Maltese. :Welcome 2: 

Carina (and Cadeau)


----------



## kingregis (Jul 24, 2008)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Feb 20 2009, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731139


> QUOTE (kingregis @ Feb 20 2009, 01:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730675





> HI EVERYONE, YES YES YES !!!!! I am Debby of DE-BY MALTESE .I am in Stafford and I do show. My web-site is a work in progress and hopefully will be updated soon. My fondation has lots of AL-MAR in it and ,this dog has produced very nice pups. I am very cautious and have been down that rough road. Hopefully this summer I will be showing more.[/B]



Hi Debby,

It is good to see you here. Welcome to Spoiled Maltese. :Welcome 2: 

Carina (and Cadeau)
[/B][/QUOTE]Hi Carina, How are you? How is your little Guy? I haven't showed since the fall at Millwood. I have had some surgery, but hope to be out in May . How about you? Debby


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Debby,

Cadeau is doing well. B) Thanks for asking. He is a bit lonely and getting too spoiled. We lost our precious Cameo in January. :bysmilie: 

We haven't shown since Middleburg. He pointed out there (with some nice BOWs). He's looking for majors now and there haven't been any. But we will be out this Spring as well. I think I am going to have him out again in a few weeks. 

Looking forward to seeing you soon. Sorry to hear about the surgery. Hope you are all well now. 

Carina


----------



## kingregis (Jul 24, 2008)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Feb 22 2009, 02:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731740


> Debby,
> 
> Cadeau is doing well. B) Thanks for asking. He is a bit lonely and getting too spoiled. We lost our precious Cameo in January. :bysmilie:
> 
> ...


----------

